# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Chris thile

## Kirk Albrecht

Anyone know what's up with Chris Thile drinking scotch at his shows lately? He did it at a show in Pittsburgh I attended in the spring, and on the NPR recorded show from D.C. on Nov. 2, he talks about it as well. 

For me, a disturbing pattern. At the show in Pittsburgh, there were kids under 14 there, and it was uncomfortable.

----------


## El Greco

Some here use whiskey to clean or polish the fingerboard and soundboard. 

Seriously, I think one or two drinks prior and during a performance loosen up the fingers and excite the spirits onstage and off. More than the required dosage might be related to other issues. But he's a grown-up guy, he knows what to do.

----------


## sgarrity

Compared to what the pop stars do, I think having a few scotch and waters on stage is pretty darn harmless. And I'd venture a guess that they have a much larger young audience than Chris Thile does.

----------


## Glassweb

I think Chris is OK... I was worried about his drinking too, but he seems to have his life well under control. He's actually a very disciplined guy, both physically and mentally.

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

Sure not trying to by prudish here.

Hoping for good things for Chris - I think he is an amazing musician. In my line of work (pastor) I see almost each week the devastation of alcohol abuse on people and their families, and the music world has enough examples to go around. I would hope he indeed has complete control for his own sake.

----------


## Ken Sager

Drinking on stage at shows where they aren't serving drinks is inappropriate, in my humble opinion, and a sign of questionable thinking. Having a drink or two at a bar gig is fine, as it can help sell drinks for the bar, which is usually why a band is playing there in the first place. I think drinking scotch on stage at a theater-type concert is an arrogant and reckless act. Especially if it's a family show and there are kids there.

Just the humble opinion of a former scotch drinker.

Love to all,
Ken

----------


## mando.player

When I saw Chris at the the Ark in Ann Arbor, there were two moments during the show in which he took a nip of Scotch. Both were "related" to the tunes being played, Diving Duck Blues and I can't remember the other song.

I didn't think much of it at the time. It wasn't like he stood on a chair and said, "look at me I'm drinking scotch".

----------


## JEStanek

I think its in poor taste to drink on stage. The performance isn't a casual jam, it's a performance I paid to see and paid to see him play his best that night. I don't have a problem with scotch or anything "off the clock" that's his perogative, but when he's on my "clock" I feel a bit differently.

It's not a Ron White show after all. Then again, maybe he's like Dean Martin and that isn't really scotch at all... I'm with Ken on this. I'ld still see Chris again when he comes back through though.

Jamie

----------


## DMC

A measure of Scotch or two over the duration of a peformance is not irresponsible drinking IMO. I cannot see how it is arrogant or reckless. He's a grown man who is not breaking any laws. 

Of course some people have a problem with alcohol, period. That's fine but why single out Thile for either concern or criticism?

Neither do I think it had any discernible effect on his playing. If you didn't know it was Scotch he was drinking, would you honestly have noticed any deterioration in the performance?

I know I didn't.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

It's Jameson...He drinks Jameson. I've noticed that it tends to loosen him up quite a bit...in a good way. I drink it too when I go to Thile shows and find that I get quite lubricated as well.

----------


## Ken Sager

> A measure of Scotch or two over the duration of a peformance is not irresponsible drinking IMO. I cannot see how it is arrogant or reckless. He's a grown man who is not breaking any laws. 
> 
> Of course some people have a problem with alcohol, period. That's fine but why single out Thile for either concern or criticism?
> 
> Neither do I think it had any discernible effect on his playing. If you didn't know it was Scotch he was drinking, would you honestly have noticed any deterioration in the performance?
> 
> I know I didn't.


My point was this:

Drinking on stage when no one else is drinking (either on stage or in the audience) is arrogant and reckless. Again, that's simply my opinion and I'm not asking anyone to agree with me.

I don't have a problem with others drinking, but there are appropriate times and places for its consumption. 

If Chris Thile drinks at a bar gig (which saw him do last October in VA when he started touring with the How To Grow A Band Band) that's no big deal. Practically everyone was drinking in that room.

If he's doing that at every show I think he's saying something about drinking, himself, and his level of respect for his audience. None of the message seems very flattering.

Again, my humble opinion, and not to be argumentative.

Best,
Ken

----------


## woodwizard

Don't see anything wrong with it. More performers than you can imagin do it. As long as it doesn't get out of hand.IMHO

----------


## AlanN

All I know is if I have two beers, I cannot pick Rawhide

----------


## neangler

Has anyone else heard of this???

We have a good friend who is a symphony violist. She was at our home for dinner recently, and somehow the topic of performance-enhancement drugs came up. (Heck if I know how because she's not a sports fan.) Anyway, she said she was really against them being used by musicians. "What do you mean," I had to ask. She said more and more musicians (and she's dealing with the symphony set) are using various prescriptions meds before performances to relieve stage fright. (That's why she considers them a form of perfornance drugshe wasn't talking about steriods.) She mentioned the names of the drugs, but they didn't mean any thing to me. (And I've since forgotten them.)

Very strange. (Who comes up these ideas?)

----------


## wbcohen

_&lt;Comment removed. Violates board posting guidelines.&gt;_

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Did Bill drink scotch?

----------


## earthsave

He should get him some good Bourbon. Serously tho, I'd feel weird and a potential negative influence overtly drinking at an all ages show. 

Playing in a bar or where everyone else is drinking, I usually go for draft beer as that is what is usually comped.

----------


## swinginmandolins

I think of a performance as any other job. Just because you are a musician doesn't give you license to drink on the job. If it's a bar gig that is different, but I think it still should be in moderation, or not at all until after. That's just me.

Beta blocker meds are said to help relief stage fright. I take them for my high blood pressure and since I've been taking them don't get as nervous as when I wasn't taking them, but not enough to justify taking them if I didn't have to.

----------


## MNDOLNR

This thread has taken Chris Thile criticism to a whole new level. His hair, his clothes...hate to see this board become a celebrity gossip blog.

----------


## Tom C

Quote: All I know is if I have two beers, I cannot pick Rawhide.

-Yeah it takes a least 5 til it starts sounding good 

Jethro Burns would have loved this post.

----------


## fatt-dad

> Just the humble opinion of a former scotch drinker.


And another one as well . . . . I think it just doesn't make sense for and all-ages show (i.e., anywhere other than a bar setting).

f-d

----------


## DMC

Ken,

I hope I didn't cause any offence. You are entitled to your opinion and I respect it as an opinion every bit as valid as my own.

I don't have a problem with kids seeing an adult drink so long as they are not abusing alcohol. 

Nor do I think that because I've bought a ticket to a show that I'm in a position to tell the performers whether or not they can drink so long as the drink has no discernible negative influence on their ability to perform.

I only weighed in here because I felt the debate needed some balance and of course this is all just my opinion.

----------


## Kero

Preachers preach, musicians, creative people drink here and there, c'est la vie.

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

I never intended this to be a flame thread on Chris Thile! I admire him and enjoy his music immensely.

I was just raising an issue which seemed odd to me, in a small setting, openly drinking on stage. The comments he makes on the NPR live show are to my mind in a public place a little too "warm" toward alcohol. And being close to some former alcoholics, I know the power of that drug to ensnare and ruin lives, so I would hate to see it get the best of him as it has others.

The only other concert I have ever attended where a performer was openly drinking was Billy Joel back in the early 1980's. In the rock world it's common, I know.

----------


## AlanN

In the front-runners of the bg world, I know of only John Duffey who would (on stage) espouse upon alcohol (and then go imbibe in the safety of the dressing room). There are plenty of examples of performers where booze got the best of them. It is not something to be prould of. But, these are all grown adults who have the right to make choices, however much people rail against those choices.

But, Chris needs to be careful. He is a hero to many young fans and has been thrust into the role of pied piper. Like it or not, he sets an example.

----------


## mandopete

> This thread has taken Chris Thile criticism to a whole new level. #His hair, his clothes...hate to see this board become a celebrity gossip blog.


Ain't that the truth!

----------


## mandolooter

Whatever he does is fine by me. 
Maybe he's tired of Brittney getting all the headlines on CNN...

----------


## des mando

seeing chris with nickel creek in des moines i was struck by his incoherence and inability to speak. while a concern initialy, did not apear to affect his playing i suspect after years of lucrative touring he,s financialy secure enough to not feel the need to be so serious, heres to hoping moderation rears its ugly head and allows him many years of musical growth and continued joy

----------


## Chad Stein

I have seen Chris probably 10 times with NC and now the punch brothers. #The open scotch has only seemed to appear since Scotch and Chocolate has become one of the NC standards. #

While I have to admit I was slightly surprised to learn that he was drinking prior to the small, semi-private show I saw in Boston. #That was in a guitar studio, where no one else was drinking. #I was at the live NPR show, which was in a bar, and I don't think anyone had any issues with him drinking on stage. If you have tickets to an upcoming show and aren't comfortable with the scotch interlude feel free to PM me and I will buy your tickets.  This was a great show from them.

His left hand blows my mind every time I see him. #Imagine what he could do if he wasn't tipsy...

----------


## bradeinhorn

i think he's been 21 for a while and can make his own choices. if you think he has an actual problem, which he doesn't seem to from my personal experience and that of others, this is hardly a place to discuss it. threads like this, especially the presumptuous and hurtful post accusing him of not being serious, etc are just a silly waste of time and only lead to ill feeling here. he is an incredibly serious and focused musician who is doing the reverse of sitting on his laurels.

----------


## lgc

I heard it was really barbiturates and pure grain alchohol.

----------


## mandocrucian

Why, that's plumb UN-AMERICAN!

Drinking _Irish_ whiskey when he ought to be slurping bottles Jim Beam, Jack Daniels, George Dickel or good ol' George Jones approved 190 proof moonshine. (At least he hasn't taken a "shine" to absinthe.) Hank Jr. ought to put the boot to him! Attitude adjust him.#

Maybe what he really ought to be doing is some heavy hang time with Peter "Panama Red" Rowan - take a few rides on old Mescalito! #Next thing you know, he'll be doing material off *Anthem of The Sun* or *Aoxomoxoa*.

Or......, maybe Jonesy (JPJ) could introduce him to Jimmy Page. Who knows? He could end up as the sorcerer's apprentice. #And mixing blood with his Jamesons. #Yeah, Aleister Crowley ain't the same as Gandalf, but..... _come to the dark side Chris_ #He could name his next band....._Beelzebubba_

Next stop Chris vs. Skaggs on _Celebrity Death Match_

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I don't see why you're making such a fuss. I should think half the gigs played in the Western world on a Friday or Saturday night are fuelled by booze, dope or something or other, and always have been.

----------


## mingusb1

To answer a questions from the 1st page, it is my understanding that Big Mon never touched a drop.

I have to admit that on-stage drinking in a venue that doesn't serve seems odd to me. Brings to mind the grade school rule of:

"better bring enough for everyone"

And for those that perceive this to be a CT bashing thread, y'all need to go get a drink of whiskey! 

Z

----------


## Brady Smith

> Drinking on stage at shows where they aren't serving drinks is inappropriate.


I think having shows at places were alcohol isn't permitted is inappropriate. A pain in the behind which is way too common at bluegrass type events. I don't drink often or much but when I go to a show...I wanna be able to have a beer. But it wont change and that is bothersome but I can deal with it. As long as they don't have metal detectors at the entrance door!

----------


## El Greco

> i think he's been 21 for a while and can make his own choices. if you think he has an actual problem, which he doesn't seem to from my personal experience and that of others, this is hardly a place to discuss it. threads like this, especially the presumptuous and hurtful post accusing him of not being serious, etc are just a silly waste of time and only lead to ill feeling here. he is an incredibly serious and focused musician who is doing the reverse of sitting on his laurels.


My thoughts exactly. It's OK to wonder why he does it in person, but when we discuss it here without him being part of this thread, it's pure gossip. Musicians and authors are by trade inclined to get a boost from alcohol anyway. That's why they're different.

----------


## Ken Sager

> Ken,
> 
> I hope I didn't cause any offence. You are entitled to your opinion and I respect it as an opinion every bit as valid as my own.
> 
> I don't have a problem with kids seeing an adult drink so long as they are not abusing alcohol. 
> 
> Nor do I think that because I've bought a ticket to a show that I'm in a position to tell the performers whether or not they can drink so long as the drink has no discernible negative influence on their ability to perform.
> 
> I only weighed in here because I felt the debate needed some balance and of course this is all just my opinion.


I didn't take offense, and thanks for the clarification, DMC.

I'm not willing to tell a performer not to drink, either. I'll stand by my statement that if he's the only one drinking he's saying a lot.

Sure, there are lots of drink-fueled performances. That's another matter, and it doesn't mean it's a good idea, or that it represents those artists well. Is it safe to say that one drunk musician at a gig is a black eye for all musicians? One band playing for free makes it harder for another band to play for money. One drunk musician makes it harder for another musician to get that gig.

I'm not saying Chris Thile gets drunk, or is drunk, or is a drunk. Again, I don't care if he drinks on stage at a bar, where I've seen him perform while having a drink, where hundreds of others in the bar are drinking, too.

I just don't like that he drinks on stage at a concert not in a bar where drinks aren't being served.

Love to all,
Ken

----------


## jefflester

> ...#i suspect after years of lucrative touring #he,s financialy secure enough to not feel the need to be so serious ...


He's stated (in what seriousness I don't know) that he blew most of his savings on his Loar.

----------


## lastchair

I think the concern isn't that he can do what he wants, which he can, but whether he is dependent on having that drink, either physically or psychologically. As a musician, I know we're a superstitious group, and we go through rituals to ensure good performances. If one gets dependent on the thought that having a drink or taking a pill will make you perform better, you can get into a dangerous addiction. This happens to athletes, actors, and anyone in performing arts, where you feel you need that extra edge, whatever it is. I think it is a cause for concern, but then again I'm not his mother.

----------


## Gutbucket

Ahh that crazy Chris. He's got us all riled up and talking again. He's probably logging on now and laughing his broken headstock off.

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

As the originator of this thread, because something struck me as odd and perhaps a concern, I would like to close this thread, since it has gone WAY beyond my intent. Probably would have been better to not have opened it.

And Chris Thile is one amazing musician whose case I am not worthy to carry/.

----------


## mandolooter

ok by me...no worries the board is for and about mandolin players!

----------


## lgc

At least it wans't a wine-cooler. Those things are gross.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> To answer a questions from the 1st page, it is my understanding that Big Mon never touched a drop...


Then there's the answer. If Monroe didn't do it, it shouldn't ought to be done by nobody no how.

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;Probably would have been better to not have opened it.&gt;

There ya go. It's funny, but some subjects just don't transfer well to a public forum where a permanent record is left. Conversations, by their fleeting nature, are different.

----------


## entau

If sipping scotch before a performance impairs Chris Thiles ability - I sure can't tell the difference ( he did this in Albany)
and I think the rest of us could use the handicap


 when I was 16 or so I saw Johnny Van Zandt down a 5th of JD on stage.
I wonder why I did not become an alcoholic?
I mean seeing that onstage - who could resist -he was a big rock star and all 
I wonder why I did not go out after that and down a 5th of bourbon every possible opportunity?

Let's see - I'm young , am a world renowned virtuoso - having a fairly productive career-
but if I take a sip of scotch on stage - I might be sending the wrong influence to young listeners...
I wonder if their parents will discuss this with their kids as they sip their favorite beverage at home after the show.

sorry - blaming celebrities on influencing youth 
- is a cop out - 
parents need to accept the responsibility of raising their children - 
parents who blame society for wrongfully influencing children - need to spend more time talking to their children and learning what it is that their children look to for inspiration.

people who do not have children - do not know - so their opinion does not count.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> As the originator of this thread, because something struck me as odd and perhaps a concern, I would like to close this thread, since it has gone WAY beyond my intent. Probably would have been better to not have opened it.
> 
> And Chris Thile is one amazing musician whose case I am not worthy to carry/.


Wish granted.

----------

